# Tappan Crappies



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Crappie bite was on yesterday at Tappan. Friend and I caught over 75 and picked out the best 30, all between 10-13” to keep. Most were caught between 15-18ft in 20+ foot of water.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Good to hear im planning on Thursday.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Look for the depth I mentioned off of the rip rap along the highway.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Did well today at Deer Creek over a dozen nice Crappie about 9 to 10 ft in 16 + foot of water minnows under a slip float they love that cool water


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Went through 5 dozen minnows, caught 73 crappies, over half were legal, returned all to grow older this morning in the same location.
This time I fished it from shore.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Great news. I didnt make it down last time but ill will be there on Thursday and Friday for sure.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I’ll be there too😁


----------

